

Swipe 2 is now live - bradbirdsall
http://swipejs.com

======
snsr
I've found Swipe.js to be helpful in the past, looking forward to checking the
new version out.

@bradbirdsall - Chrome canary calls out the mime type of swipe.js on the demo
site. I don't think the HTML5 spec requires text/javascript though, so that's
probably on Chrome.

~~~
teraflop
Chrome is working as intended: <http://crbug.com/180007>

Github serves pages from 'raw.github.com' with an "X-Content-Type-Options:
nosniff" header, which specifically disallows browsers from trying to second-
guess MIME types. FWIW, IE has supported this header for years, and Firefox is
probably going to be adding it soon as well. So if you're serving your .js
files with the wrong content type, they're going to break for more and more
users as time goes on.

------
recursive
From this website, I can't figure out what this is supposed to be doing at
all.

------
HugoDias
wtf, the demo doesn't work like it should. When i click in the circles, the
slider doesn't change.

~~~
bradbirdsall
You can get it to do anything you want. Try downloading it and playing around.

~~~
Smudge
> You can get it to do anything you want.

But in addition it should generally do what users _expect_. If the dots aren't
clickable, why are they there?

~~~
bradbirdsall
The dots are much more a visual cue than a means of navigation.

~~~
Smudge
I understand what you're describing to be their purpose. But the first thing I
tried to do was click on them, and got confused/frustrated when they didn't do
anything. This tells me their purpose is not in line with what I (and possibly
others) expected.

~~~
bradbirdsall
It's just a demo lol

~~~
ericmsimons
And what we're saying is that it's a bad demo. Demos are supposed to impress
you enough to want to use the real thing. Your demo confused me and
(apparently) a handful of other folks.

Instead of literally laughing off feedback and pretending there aren't any
problems with your site, you may want to think a bit more critically about the
presentation of your javascript plugin.

